# Colin McRae - Rally legend, husband and father



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

http://news.sky.com/skynews/article/0,, ... 78,00.html

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/gla ... 996860.stm

No word yet if he is on board. :?

Two feared dead. 

A very regretful edit..

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/gla ... 997270.stm


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Just seen those links posted on another website.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

:?


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Oh dear.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

:? :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

just seen a post on another forum that he was onboard  Nothing confirmed on the telly as yet though.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> just seen a post on another forum that he was onboard


OMG


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Post on PH says he and his 5 year old son was on board.

Not looking good, infact bloody awful.


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

John C said:


> Post on PH says he and his 5 year old son was on board.
> 
> Not looking good, infact bloody awful.


Ow no... I sincerely hope thats not true I really do...


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Telegraph are reporting it was him. 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/main.jh ... ter115.xml


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

What is it with drivers,Graham Hill ,Richard Burns and now it looks like Colin McRae all going before their time?


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

The Silver Surfer said:


> Telegraph are reporting it was him.
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/main.jh ... ter115.xml


Times too...  
http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/sport/more_sport/article2461339.ece


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Reportedly 2 adults and 2 kids on board  Not much you can say really :?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

this is tragical


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

Just had it confirmed by my mate, he was a good friend of Colins and the McRae family..... R.I.P. Colin McRae.......


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> What is it with drivers,Graham Hill ,Richard Burns and now it looks like Colin McRae all going before their time?


More specifically, what is it with Subaru works drivers' luck?

Mark Lovell (a personal friend), Richard Burns, and now Colin McRae - an immensely talented man (could have done well in circuit and rally) - all Subaru works drivers, although only one died plying his trade.

It appears that his 5 year old son is also lost.

Shocked.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Silversea said:


> Just had it confirmed by my mate, he was a good friend of Colins and the McRae family..... R.I.P. Colin McRae.......


Very, very sad


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

First Richard Burns from Cancer now Colin McRae....

I looks like we have lost both British WRC Champions.

It is being reported Colin was on board, this a a very sad day for British Rallying.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

The reports are horrendous. I've just spent a great day with my wee boy who is four, and I'm the same age as Colin. It has brought it all a little too close to home for me. What a terrible shame for everyone involved.


----------



## tommyt (Nov 14, 2003)

Terrible news, may he rest in peace.
RIP Colin.


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Jesus, that's really sad. R.I.P McRae 

Condolences to the McRae family..


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Just read this, what a waste of life, poor family


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Very very sad. Two adults and two children on board and no survivors. His wife and daughter not amongst them though according to one report. Condolences to all concerned.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

There is a suggestion on Rally Forums that Subaru/Prodrive are cursed:

McRae
Burns
Bourne
Park
Lovell
Freeman
Freeth

7 competitors with very strong links to Subaru/Prodrive tragicaly lost in various ways in the last 5 years . You have to wonder?

RIP


----------



## rallycol (Jun 11, 2004)

Gutted, low life at it already, selling autographs on ebay ,sent them a message telling them what i thought of them :evil:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

This is really terrible news.


----------



## zedman (Jan 31, 2005)

proper crap news man, still remember when i was at school i had that poster of him in a Scooby Turbo mid jump - fantastic!

check this out, saw this on another forum - reminded me why he was so good!


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Unfortunatly first post edited...

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/gla ... 997270.stm

What a loss! He just seemed such a normal motorsport personality. So many become overinflated with the money and status.

Colin was always a grounded individual IMHO.


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

He was same age as me 38.

When you have family of your own you really do start to feel for everyone involved.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> There is a suggestion on Rally Forums that Subaru/Prodrive are cursed:
> 
> McRae
> Burns
> ...


Especially after this today :?

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/essex/6997784.stm


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes I couldn't believe that either! :?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

NickP said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > There is a suggestion on Rally Forums that Subaru/Prodrive are cursed:
> ...


Jeeez


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Tragic - who can imagine what his wife is going through now.

R.I.P. to Colin and his son, as well as the other two victims.

He was a legend.


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

R.I.P Colin,another sad sad loss to motorsport.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

A book of condolences has been opened for those who would like to contribute:

http://www.colinmcrae.com/condolences.asp


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

R.I.P - Truely saddened and gutted...


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Just heard about this sad news thoughts go to his and the other guys family


----------



## Yodah (Sep 26, 2005)

Very sad indeed. It's always painful to lose a loved one. I feel for his wife and daughter


----------

